# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Suggestions of coping mechanisms.

## rhi447

Hello, everyone!
Hope you are all well. Just wanted to ask if any of you can suggest to me any coping mechanisms for general and social anxiety, as I am struggling a bit at the moment!

Many thanks in advance,
Rhi. ☺️ x

----------


## L

There is a lot of different things you can try. What ate some that you have tried yourself?

----------


## Member11

I've found mindfulness to be helpful in controlling anxiety, I wish I kept the ones I used, they was quite good and the person's voice was very calming.

----------

